# headlight conversion kit for my 91 240sx



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

i'm in the process of fixing up a 91 240sx and those folding headlights have to go help me.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

I believe http://www.clearcorners.com has a DS2 projector conversion, i was looking for Clear Taillights, and i thought they might have had them, but i remember seeing the older body style 240's.. check it out


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

I saw those on clear corners but they only have those that open half way. I'm actually looking for those that are nowadays fitted into RX-7's (not the stock lights) But those that have a plexiglass kinda thing as a cover and the lights are inside. Anyone has any idea where i can get it? Thanks guys!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Oh man, I can't remember the companies name! But they use to make them, but don't anymore. Don't think they sold enough to keep re-producing them. It wouldn't be REALLY hard to do, but way too much work for an average Joe like you and me. Hopefully in a few minutes I can get back to you w/ the companies name.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I believe this is what your are looking for









It is made by East Bear as the photo indicates the makers sticker. Not really sure where you can buy them now.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

ABFLUG!! That's it. And yes East Bear makes them also. ABFlug stopped making them b/c they did not sell enough. Although my friend emailed them about them and they said that they might start producing them again b/c they are such a wanted item now.


----------



## 240lover (Dec 3, 2005)

do you have a web site for those companies?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

holy old thread bump batman! i can't read it through the cobwebs!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL....thats so funny i just had to post ^^


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

andre said:


> LOL....thats so funny i just had to post ^^


 :thumbup: ah, new post with no dust that I can read.


----------

